# Hello from Kentucky



## sweet_magnolia (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Becky and I am just learning.  We are currently using the Char Griller Duo Grill with out the side smoker but plan on purchasing that soon.   We experimented yesterday during the football games with a 2.8 lb pork loin.   It wasn't until after I bought the meat that I read it may not be the best meat for smoking so I decided to wrap it in bacon and it turned out pretty good and tasty....especially for our first smoke.  I'm looking forward to learning many tips and tricks from this forum.  Here's a couple of pictures from our experiment yesterday.    Whatcha think?


----------



## mr bill (Sep 8, 2008)

Lookin good!

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks super! Got any Qview of it cut and served? (Just to make us REALLY hungry!). Next time try some Royal Oak lump charcoal instead of the briquettes, you'll find a world of difference in the natural flavor! Also, toss in a piece or two of grillin' wood for extra flavor. You can get both in the BBQ section at Walmart; the lump is about $5 for a bag and the grillin' wood is about $4.79 a bag, not real expensive. And a bag of the grillin' wood goes a long ways too! 
Anyways, welcome and look around and enjoy! Keep takin' pics, we all love to drool - alot!


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 8, 2008)

One rule of thumb about what meat is 'good' for smoking...

If it used to walk, slither, crawl, prance or fly, it's good for smoking!


----------



## grothe (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like it came out great
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 8, 2008)

Good lookin loin maam. :) Welcome to SMF from a fellow Kentuckian. All you need to know about smoking meat veggies or whatever you can think of can be found here. I agree on the lump charcoal and wood suggestions. Makes a world of difference in taste. Have fun and enjoy the learning process. I'd get that sfb as soon as possible too. ;)

Good Smokes!!!

SG


----------



## meatballtn (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. Hope it tasted as good as it looked. where abouts in Ky?


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 8, 2008)

Becky welcome to SMF looks like a great smoke you had there. If it tasted anywhere near as good as it looks you had a fine meal. You would be surprised what members around here smoke and make look so good. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 8, 2008)

Becky, that looks great!! Welcome to the forum too. :)


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome Becky.  Nice to have another lady.  Get your hubby involved.  Real nice folks here.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, looks like you're on your to some good Q!


----------



## crusty ol salt (Sep 8, 2008)

No thats lookin' good, welcome aboard.


----------



## dingle (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome Becky! Nuthin wrong with smoked pork loin. And you'll find that anything is good when wrapped with BACON!!


----------



## sweet_magnolia (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the welcome wishes and tips!   Everyone here is so nice and OH  MY GOSH....the food pictures and recipes I've found look AWESOME!  There's so many.....I don't know what I want to try next....

Here's a Qview.  It's the day after though.  I think that I was too excited about eating that I  didn't even think of taking a picture of it sliced.  We pulled it off at 150 and wrapped in foil for 30 minutes.  My boyfriend thinks we should have given it a little more time.

Thanks again!


----------



## workoutchamp (Sep 9, 2008)

Sweet,

Loin gets done real quick - no matter how you cook it --- and it can also dry out fast, so I think you did great - your loin looks moist.

Remember, there hasn't been a case of trichinosis in the US in years, so when grilling or charcoaling, you can ever serve it on the medium rare side.

Source - Wine Spectator article:

How To Cook: Roasting | Magazine Archives | Articles | Wine ... 
... As if that weren't enough, Americans often overcook pork for fear of trichinosis,
a parasite that for all practical purposes no longer exists in commercial pork ... 
- 39k - 2007-09-30

That said, a fattier cut is a more desirable (my opinion) cut for smoking - more flavor and less dry out potential.

I am right here in Danville, KY - we have a dinner club (few friends who like to eat and drink).  We'll have to get together sometime - soon here on the Hill.

Brad Simmons


----------



## workoutchamp (Sep 9, 2008)

Also, I do some Festivals throughout the year for our residents.  I bring the smoker now - maybe you could come and help out the BBQ Team and we can chew the fat.  
Bring your beau - can he haul firewood?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My wife can - that is your first job as smoker - train your spouse to truck wood.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Practice with us - HEAVE - HO.  HEAVE - HO.


----------



## sweet_magnolia (Oct 3, 2008)

Actually no...last time he did that he broke his ankle so he prefers to stay away from that job now 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We got the side smoker box for our Chargriller Duo last weekend.  Got it attached and tried a 5 1/2 lb butt Saturday.  







I used a basic Memphis style rub.  It was good but I'm trying something different next time.

Here it is about 2 hours in the smoker







Chopped 








This is the good kind of smoke, right?








Had lots of leftovers so one night this week I tried a pork pizza and it was yummy...







Thanks again for all the tips and ideas I've gotten from here!


----------



## workoutchamp (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet,

We are getting a little KY Throwdown going here at our farm near Danville.  you in?


----------



## sweet_magnolia (Oct 3, 2008)

Sure, if the timing is right.   Danville ain't that far away


----------



## gnubee (Oct 3, 2008)

Man your killing me with all that awesome looking QView!

Great stuff , welcome to SMF


----------



## bigredq (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey Becky,

This is a great site for info.  One of these days I'll get busier and post more often.

I have the same smoker,  you'll want that firebox soon.  It makes a world of difference.  

also appears we're same zip code neighbors.

happy smoking to ya.


----------



## keith54 (Oct 3, 2008)

I Becky and welcome to the forum. Good to have ya here!


----------



## kookie (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard and looks damn good.............


----------

